# ABS Bleed Function



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm pretty positive there isn't a 5 year Brake fluid servicing required, maybe a 150K service. However, it would be a good idea


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm pretty positive there isn't a 5 year Brake fluid servicing required, maybe a 150K service. However, it would be a good idea


It should be done every 3 years or 30k what ever comes first.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I'm looking at doing my 5year/150k mile service on my 14 Cruze to swap out the brake fluid. I've done this many times on other vehicles and never worried about the ABS. However, I now have a scan tool that allows this so I want to use it if I need to.
> 
> How important is it to use the ABS Bleed function on my scan tool when I replace the fluid? If it is important, are there any special steps like manually bleed first then use the function?
> 
> Thanks


It’s important because it gets all the fluid through the ABS pump and valves. On my FJR1300 we have to use a jumper to make the pump cycle then flush the system. AN el cheap way is to flush system, get to a dusty road- at safe speed slam the pedal and let the ABS cycle. The dust will keep the abs on until the stop. Then flush it again and should be good. I cycle my ABS every few weeks to keep the fluid moving vs bypassing the abs valves.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Normal Schedule

Service and Maintenance 11-5

240,000KM/150,000 Miles (7) Or every 10 years, whichever comes first.


https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> It’s important because it gets all the fluid through the ABS pump and valves. AN el cheap way is to flush system, get to a dusty road- at safe speed slam the pedal and let the ABS cycle. The dust will keep the abs on until the stop. Then flush it again and should be good. I cycle my ABS every few weeks to keep the fluid moving vs bypassing the abs valves.


 Your Rotors must love you?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Your Rotors must love you?


I’m at 40k with factory rotors and pads still and they still are within thickness spec. No harm done as long as you don’t over heat them. If you don’t occasionally practice emergency maneuvers you won’t be sharp enough to properly execute them to your fullest ability. Just be sure it’s in a safe area like your auto X track

If I can keep all the ABS components from gunking up I will.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Is this a manual or automatic cruze? The manuals use the same fluid for brake and clutch. After 30k miles I could definitely feel a difference in pedal from old vs new fluid. I would change the fluid more often than 150k/10 yr even on an auto. That fluid is constantly pulling in moisture into the system. It's cheap insurance and does not take a lot of time.

Suck out old fluid with a cheap air pump that hooks up to an air compressor. Fill new fluid into the reservoir. Crack open one bleeder at a time starting with furthest away from the master cylinder. Suck fluid through each bleeder and refill reservoir as necessary. I would always do the clutch pedal last on a manual.

I never bleed the ABS with a scan tool. The fluid will work itself out if you do some washboard road stops though and disperse into the rest of the new fluid system.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

lonewolf04 said:


> Is this a manual or automatic cruze? The manuals use the same fluid for brake and clutch. After 30k miles I could definitely feel a difference in pedal from old vs new fluid. I would change the fluid more often than 150k/10 yr even on an auto. That fluid is constantly pulling in moisture into the system. It's cheap insurance and does not take a lot of time.
> 
> Suck out old fluid with a cheap air pump that hooks up to an air compressor. Fill new fluid into the reservoir. Crack open one bleeder at a time starting with furthest away from the master cylinder. Suck fluid through each bleeder and refill reservoir as necessary. I would always do the clutch pedal last on a manual.
> 
> I never bleed the ABS with a scan tool. The fluid will work itself out if you do some washboard road stops though and disperse into the rest of the new fluid system.


Auto


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't see a need to do a scan tool bleed. I haven't even got to the EBCM in Gretio yet.

Another thing to consider is there may be different bleed commands for different cars. The cheaper scan tools just use one for all vehicles. I'm sure it still works as GM basically uses the same EBCM on all cars but if it doesnt that would be why.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Checked the fluid today, looks like Mrs. Butterworth. Definitely time for a change, just now to find some free time.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Checked the fluid today, looks like Mrs. Butterworth. Definitely time for a change, just now to find some free time.


I use ATE type 200 since it has much higher wet and dry boiling points. But not crazy high that it’s every 6 months you need to swap. https://m.tirerack.com/brakes/brakes.jsp?make=ATE&model=Type+200+Amber+Brake+Fluid


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

ATE typ200 and super blue are good stuff. Super blue is technically not road legal due to its color, but swapping back and forth between colors let's you know you've done a good flush.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ended up doing the brake fluid flush without using the ABS feature. Everything went well. Went through about 50 ounces of fluid. It was all very brown, some almost black. Definitely ready for replacement.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Ended up doing the brake fluid flush without using the ABS feature. Everything went well. Went through about 50 ounces of fluid. It was all very brown, some almost black. Definitely ready for replacement.


Even without cycling the ABS pump it’s still a good idea to flush. Yah almost black is normal since most don’t flush every 3 years.


----------

